
Diaspora Asking for Money, Again - kylelibra
http://www.betabeat.com/2011/10/13/diaspora-asking-for-money-again/
======
gerggerg
Good for them. They need better publicity and shouldn't be using invites as an
incentive but good for them. At the very least diaspora is an interesting
piece of research that seems to not be in the vain of sheer profitability but
rather pushing the boundaries of technology.

good for them for trying to do something difficult.

